
Google in Talks to Pay Publishers for News - joegahona
https://www.wsj.com/articles/google-in-talks-to-pay-publishers-for-content-in-premium-news-product-11581689169
======
joegahona
[http://archive.is/KUQ9W](http://archive.is/KUQ9W)

